# What would you offer for this Compact?



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

What is a fair offer for this Frame/fork/headset/stem/seatpost?
...the owner wants $3600 for the complete bike (a bit steep I think, for an ultegra/dura-ace group), I prefer Campy and have a Record group ready for this bike. 

BTW, fit question - this is a 55cm - I am a hair under 5'10" and usually ride a 54cm bike.
any others my height - what size are you riding?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Looks like its in very good shape, includes the Moots stem and seatpost, appears everything is DA except the crank, but regardless even 105 is better than anything Campy makes. Is it too high? I don't think so. If it fits, make a reasonable offer then take his counter. Its a Moots in the best tradition of Moots. You will have a bargain.


----------



## Darth Moots (Jun 7, 2009)

853 said:


> BTW, fit question - this is a 55cm - I am a hair under 5'10" and usually ride a 54cm bike.
> any others my height - what size are you riding?


I am also a hair under 5'10" and ride a 55 cm Vamoots.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Everything is Ultegra 9 speed w/ a Dura-ace crank.
I just want the frame, post and stem.
I don't know what I would do w/ the other parts.
What would you offer for the Moots parts?

Looks like it might be a custom....54.5cm TT - head tube is also taller
The Handlebars sit about 3.5cm taller than what I am used too, at it's lowest setting.


----------

